# Anyone ever dealt with a rude doctors receptionist before?



## Shelley (Mar 4, 2006)

The plastic surgeon I go to is nice, but his office assistant is another story. I realize she has a busy job, bad days like anyone else and may deal with the odd rude patient. Besides that she is just plain rude and inconsiderate towards me. I am always so pleasant to her in person and on the phone. In person she is a bit nicer because the doctor is around. Anyways on numerous occassions I have phoned for appts due to my arm problem. Doctor always told me come back sooner than 6 weeks if you experience any problems. Well I have the odd time and when I phone she makes it a miserable experience. I ask her politely that I need an appt and she will say "You just saw the doctor, he won't want to see you this soon!!" Eventually she will book the appt, but not without grumbling. One time in December, same thing but worse. "You just saw the doctor, nothing he can do for you until you have that test done, pointless coming, he won't want to see you this soon! Call him on this day and if he wants you to come in he will tell you." She hung up. I phoned back and told her that the doctor told me to come back sooner if I am experiencing problems and I am. Same response. I never did go in until a month later. I experienced a problem with her in person and wrote the doctor a short but tactful letter telling him about the recent incident in person without attacking her. I had to phone her a week later to inquire about test appt at another clinic. She said to me " You wrote a letter to the doctor and were not happy with the way I spoke to you?" I said "Yes, but I am not trying to create enemies." She said the doctor showed and had her read the letter. I asked her "Did he get upset with you?" (I wanted to see her response). She said "Oh no he would never get mad at me." I thought hmmm.... Anyways last week I phoned to change my follow up appt and she was okay, but you never know with her. Hopefully she will be nicer, but if she continues to be rude, what would you do? I have never worked as a medical receptionist/office assistant but know enough not to treat someone like this.

Yesterday I ran into a woman that I use to take the bus with to my old job. She was suppose to have surgery by this same doctor in 1998 and said his receptionist was really inconsiderate to her over the phone. Sounds like the same one.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 5, 2006)

Sorry you have to go through that crap with the receptionist! My OB's receptionist was a witch who was so nasty to me on the phone and in person..she was like that with everyone and almost had this one poor lady in tears. I just gave her the sweetest shite eating grin mixed with a little sarcasm and I tried to never let her get to me. Maybe it was the pregnancy hormones at the time but the ruder I was the nicer she was..hang in there, there are alot of miserable people in all fields lol Good job for writing/complaining about her!


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 5, 2006)

That's a very unprofessional way for her to behave! Good for you writing to the doctor.

I've not had any really bad receptionists. When I was registered at my old surgery I had a receprionist ask what I wanted to see the doctor about before she would make an appointment for me. I just told her it was personal and that it was none of her business and if she wouldn't make me an appointment I would complain to the health service she worked for. I don't think she lasted long as I never saw her again at that surgery.


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 6, 2006)

Your doctor's receptionist is what is known as in the medical field a..bulldog. (Please...no offense to bulldog owners..it's just what they call them)...Many, many doctors station bulldogs as a first contact for their offices; some intentionally, some unintentionally. I can understand how you feel, and it is a darn shame you do like this doc so much; b/c I don't think he is going to get rid of his bulldog. She as much told you so over the phone when she slipped you the hint about the letter and said "Oh, he would never get mad at me". Translation: I run this place, not him.

As I have had 2 BF's in the medical field, current one included, I am not kind to bulldog receptionist and more to the point have no mercy with them. There is no excuse *whatever *to be obstructive and unfriendly to people who could possibly be in pain; I'm sorry, stress, rude patients, weird people, whatever. *No excuse whatever*. I have seen too many of them literally ruin a doctor's practice. Maybe he's screwing her, who knows. What you could do, if you decide to choose another doc..I don't know if you have this in Canada..is file a formal complaint against him with the Board, specifically citing his receptionist as obstructionary to your proper treatment...that usually will get his attention..way more obviously than your letter did:madno:. Just think how many patients he has already lost b/c of her..you'd be doing him a service.

You do not have to tolerate it, *at all!*


----------



## anne7 (Mar 6, 2006)

I have dealt with a rude receptionist before, she woudl discuss private issues and information with me AT the reception counter, where anyone in the waiting room could hear, since they were only several feet away. It was quite embarrassing, but I a not the type to witch out people I view as my 'seniors', but I was annoyed at her unprofessionalism. You don't discuss medical information like that, ever.


----------



## Amethyst (Mar 6, 2006)

You did the right thing by writing the doctor a letter. :clap Of course she would not admit it if the doctor got upset with her - she wanted you to think she's "untouchable" in her job. If she continues to be rude, you should definitely tell the doctor again.

This is a job where she should watch how she acts towards patients. If you aren't feeling well and need to see the doctor sooner than expected, then that is YOUR prerogative, NOT HERS. It's YOUR health, not HERS.

I really hate rude people like that...sheesh.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 6, 2006)

I had a truly horrible one. It was my old general practitioner's office, in fact, she nor my stepdad go there anymore b/c of her. I couldnt make appointments, couldnt talk to the nurse without an appt through her (when the nurse said to speak directly to her and come in without an appt). My stepdad had a problem with medical records, he had to see a specialist, and that doctor told him that he could call up and get them for him since the receptionship kept hanging up on my stepdad. Well she did the same thing to the doctor. The worst thing was, she was the doctors wife! So what are you going to do, complain to her husband? My new doctor told me he used to work there, he left b/c of her and her doctor husband, lol. He said that he couldnt believe it was run like that b/c he would be out of practice soon b/c all the patients are leaving.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 6, 2006)

Yes, she is like a bulldog. Maybe she is efficient at her job, and that is why he keeps her there, but that is no way to treat patients. The doctor seems to be the opposite, more polite etc. It wouldn't surprise me if she acts totally different around him and doesn't show this side. He probably has lost patients. There is a office manager of the clinic I could phone to complain if necessary, but if she is rude again, I will tell the doctor first. If I was the doctor and found out the receptionist treated my patients this way she would be fired.

One time I was just getting over a stomach bug and left his office, last patient. I felt really dizzy when I came to the elevator and decided I better sit down fast, so I headed back to the waiting room. She heard a noise and popped her head around the corner. I told her why I was there, she just said okay. A few minutes later I was thirsty and tried getting up to head to the washroom for a glass of water. I realized I could not make it. I knew she wasn't on the phone, because it was quiet. I called out to her and said "I would like a glass of water but I am too dizzy, feel like I am going to faint. When you have a moment or not busy could you please get me one." She very rudely pointed down the hallway to the bathroom and said "There are paper cups in the bathroom, help yourself!!" Needless to say she didn't move and I eventually felt better and left. I said "I am leaving now" She said "Fine, and if you get dizzy again there are plenty of chairs downstairs to sit on!" :wacko:


----------



## Killah22 (Mar 7, 2006)

How rude people are now-a-days. If a person doesn't like their job, why on earth would they specialize in the profession.....oh I know....because of the pay, also because she is screwing the doctor. Set her straight one good time, and I bet you she'll never be rude to you again. Sometimes in order to get respect, you have to set the rules, letting her know that you mean business and that you need care (from your doctor, and for her to just do her job and make the appointment.....respectfully)

I'm glad that no receptionist haven't gotten rude with me because they would have been fired. They are the ones who are supposed to be professional, so if they want to act unprofessional, they will so be in the unemployment line.


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 7, 2006)

Bingo!.. His Wife or Nookie Partner...trust me on this one. Nobody keeps a b***h around that long b/c she's "efficient".

Trust me.


----------



## Elisabeth (Mar 7, 2006)

OMG!! ...Canadian Gurl...*why are you still even there?? :sdrop: :sadno:*

Did you know (ok, at least in Europe:madno that this kind of talk is illegal?

That if at any time a patient loses consciousness in your office for any reason...for any reason, you as a doctor must "respond" in some way. It's bad for your business/financial health to have peeps passing out/dying in your waiting room.

Seriously. Umm...what have you done to these people? If your response is nothing, which I suspect it is,... run, I repeat, run, do not walk to another doctor/hospital clinic, etc. This isn't about confronting this person. If you think it is worth a last shot, go for it....but know that (at least in Europe..I say again) she broke the letter of the law and the human law that says you don't talk to people like that.

Question: Would stick around if your boyfriend treated you like that?

There are so many good doctors...who really control their offices... out there. :sdrop:


----------



## Shelley (Mar 7, 2006)

The doctor had already left for the day when this happened and I wasn't there for my stomach bug, for my arm. I totally agree that she was very inappropriate towards me. If I had fainted and banged my head or injured myself she could have been in big trouble. The doctor is not aware of this incident. No I haven't done anything to them. Always polite to the receptionist and doctor.


----------

